# Are my wheel bearings bad?



## Mcaldwell345 (Jul 6, 2021)

I have a 2012 Nissan murano which I purchased less than a year ago. It has always made a minor grinding noise in the right wheel area when turning fairly sharply to the left. Lately it seems to have gotten more prominent and is accompanied with some mild vibration. In the last couple weeks it has also started making a rhythmic chirping or high pitched squealing noise intermittently which doesn't seem to be affected by braking turning or accellerating and also happens at different speeds. It also sounds like it is coming from the right front wheel. I recently went on a short drive up north on the interstate and noticed my car seemed to drive a bit bumpier than usual and now I feel like it is wanting to veer off to the left almost forcefully. My tires are aired up properly but they have worn top almost bald in the front in just the last month. Pretty evenly from what I can tell. The wobbly or bumpy handling is happening at lower speeds and it seems to decelerate more quickly when releasing the accI elerator too. Almost pulls back. I it to Le's Schwab shortly after I got it to have them check into the grinding noise it made when turning as I was thinking bearings or CV joints and they said my front brakes were going bad. I familiar with worn break pads and shoes and it didn't seem like that was the issue. Currently my breaks seem to be working fine. No noticeable change in response when i break. Break pedal is not mushy or loose and has a fast and effective response. What is the likely cause of the wheel issues I have described?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That does sound like a wheel bearing. If so, it also sounds pretty far gone. Jack the wheels and give it a hard shake top-and-bottom (not side-to-side), a healthy bearing will have no play.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

For fronts I always found it would make more noise turning. Typically turn left more noise Right bearing bad etc. 
Impact damage is more difficult. With these sealed bearings I don't know how to detect. 
The inner race is damaged. You can feel this with individual bearings. 
And yes if it's bad shake wheel as suggested.


----------



## Mcaldwell345 (Jul 6, 2021)

Thank you. I will start there. You mentioned impact damage. Is that referring to damage from a collision? I know it was in two minor accidents before I bought it but was not totaled and was fixed according to the Carfax.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Mcaldwell345 said:


> Thank you. I will start there. You mentioned impact damage. Is that referring to damage from a collision? I know it was in two minor accidents before I bought it but was not totaled and was fixed according to the Carfax.


No, impact damage I am referring too is from say a big pot hole or hitting a piece of debris. (maybe a collision who knows)
The balls or rollers are hit into the center race and leave a depression. This is very difficult to detect. 
I purchased an older Audi from friend for my youngest daughter. The rear offside tire was showing flat spots and maybe a little noise, hard to tell where it was coming from. Dismantling the bearings showed no visible damage. But inspecting as taught by my father 60 yrs ago you could feel the ridges. I spoke to a friend who was an engineer for SKF and he told me this was impact damage.
Spoke to the previous owner. the garage and he could not identify the issue with that wheel/ hub / bearings.. Turns out a piece of metal went through the tire and alloy rim. 
Now its a sealed bearing I don't think I could.
This bearing was not loose. I doubt that is your issue. These sealed bearings don't last like the older two piece.. my Son In- Laws Camry was very loud when I changed the rear hub. it wasn't particularly lose, just very noisy.
good luck.
PS thinking about this I have changed about 3 maybe 4 sealed bearing s / hubs but no two piece bearings / hubs, just that one out of two bearings on the Audi. only my private vehicles and Son in-laws.


----------



## Mcaldwell345 (Jul 6, 2021)

Thank you. I appreciate the info.


----------

